# Owners time Grenadines



## dale1122 (Sep 8, 2001)

I am looking for owners time for a week charter in late May or June 2003, anywhere from St Lucia to Grenada ok,3 cabin 3 head or more, Catamaran or Mono ok, Have already checked Sailonline and am following up on a few posted there. Are there any other websites advertising owners time?
Please respond here or via email

Thank for all responses
Dale
[email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I found a website that covers owner''s time in many locations and it''s the owner''s themselves posting here. Here it is and good luck (wish I was going - lol):

www.sailonline.com

David

P.S. This site can also be accessed through www.yachtworld.com


----------

